# Paratilapia polleni and Plants



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking of having a change around in my 'show' tank, that currently houses an oscar as a wet pet. The imputus is that i would really like a planted or at least semi planted aquarium, however the oscar doesn't allow this.

I'm thinking about getting a Paratilapia polleni, possibly a pair having seen some at my LFS, one especially really took my eye. The tanks 40"x22"x24" so I think theres enough room. However I'm unsure how they are with plants, I've read some accounts saying that lone fish don't bother plants but pairs will - if so I have no problem keeping a single show fish - if that is the case any suggestions on tankmates? Preferably other madagascan fish to try and stick to a loose biotope theme.

Any other comments on this fish would also be appreciated, like tips or personal experiences.

Thanks all.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd start by looking at the info here: http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_madagascar.htm

other then that site I am not sure of any others.

the tank is kind of small for a fish that attains 12-14" though don't you think?


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

I'd like the tank size to be bigger of course, however I think its suitable for a polleni. The tank will be lightly stocked and has an oversized wet/dry filter.

The fish will come first and if I feel that the tank isn't suitable I'll look into finding it larger accomodation.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

It should be ok for a while anyways


----------

